# tabata



## ti6ko (Jul 7, 2008)

is it good to do tabata twice a day ..when i get up and  before i go to bed ?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 7, 2008)

chenqinha said:


> do drop by to


----------



## ti6ko (Jul 8, 2008)

answer pls ..


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 8, 2008)

Why would you it twice a day? Its an intense protocol, if you're doing it intensely enough (the way its meant to be used) then you wont need to do it more than a couple of times a week, let alone a day.

Its just a component of your overall training plan, along with weights, steady state cardio, flexibility training, etc.


----------



## ti6ko (Jul 8, 2008)

i tought it would be more effective..cuz on one video on youtube one man said that when  u rest the body burns only fat..and i tought if i do it before i go to bad i would burn more fat during the night


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 8, 2008)

I think you're overthinking this, do weights and cardio, manage your diet, and you'll see results. Workout at whatever time you feel you will get the best performance, and that is convienient for you.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 8, 2008)

ti6ko said:


> ..cuz on one video on youtube one man said


Don't believe everything on Youtube...any fool can make a video nowadays.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 8, 2008)

If two times a day is okay, you should probably bump it up to 3 and do a session at lunch time.


----------



## ti6ko (Jul 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Don't believe everything on Youtube...any fool can make a video nowadays.



and for this i am asking the members of this site


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2008)

Why would you even do it twice a day? Regardless of whether it is efficient to or not, why?!


----------



## ti6ko (Jul 10, 2008)

well if i do it 2 times a day i will burn more calories ..if it is wrong to do it 2 times a day i will do it only one time a day


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2008)

Don't rely so much on exercise as a means of calorie control, revamp your diet.

Your logic is partially correct, but you are giving exercise induced fat expendature too much credit. It is a much smaller factor in terms of burning fat compared to dieting.

And for the record, I generally don't think training Tabata protacol twice a day is a good idea. Tabata if done correctly is very taxing on the body. It can be done, but it would depend on how you are doing it. There isn't a need for it though.


----------



## ti6ko (Jul 14, 2008)

okay one more question ..is it true that the body burns more calories when it is in rest period (sitting,sleeping  and others)


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2008)

That may depend, but generally - a big no.

When you exercise in any fashion the body is stimulated metabolically.


----------



## JeffreyC (Jul 13, 2011)

I thought if you used tabata protocol then you carry on burning calories for longer than if you worked out without using interval training.


----------

